
Python for Scientists and Engineers Is Now Free to Read Online - thatguy_2016
Hello,<p>Python for Scientists and Engineers was the first book I wrote, and the one I still get queries about.  It had been out of print for more than a year, but I could never get myself to update it, because it looked like too much work.<p>Recently, I asked for help in updating it, and a few people volunteered. Thanks to these volunteers, the book is now free to read online (and will remain so).<p>The book assumes you already know Python, or any other language. I feel there are too many resources for beginners, and not enough for intermediate&#x2F;advanced programmers.<p>Anyway, check it out here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pythonforengineers.com&#x2F;python-for-scientists-and-engineers&#x2F;<p>Cheers,
Shantnu
======
fiftyacorn
Wow - looks a great book - thanks for doing this, and thanks to your helpers

